# Lange Regenhose: für den Notfall beim Alpencross?



## elmono (20. Juli 2012)

Ich suche derzeit eine lange Regenhose für den Notfall beim Alpencross.

Dass Atmungsaktivität ohnehin selten gegeben ist, habe ich schon gelesen. Und Hosen von Gore >200 scheiden auch aus.
Die gesuchte Hose soll eher im Falle eines Schauers dazu dienen, noch halbwegs trocken zur nächsten Unterkunft zu kommen. Wenn es wirklich permanent schifft, fahren wir vermutlich eh nicht weiter.

Die Überlegung ist also: Wie günstig kann/sollte man werden. Wenn es wirklich nur geringe Anforderungen gibt (z.B. Hauptsache geringes Packmaß und Wasserdicht - Atmungsaktivität ist ja ohnehin eine Mär)

Kandidat 1 für 85: Endura Superlite 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...a-Superlite-Ueberziehhose-black-Mod-2012.html

Kandidat 2 für ca. 72 Vaude Spray II
http://www.sportbuck.com/products/R...dung/Hosen/Spray-Pants-II-Men-black-Gr-M.html

Oder geht's ggf. sogar noch günstiger, wenn man die Hose wirklich nur für die paar Tage braucht und auf "Billig-Plastik" geht: 17 von Polo Motorrad
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/broker-regenhose-schwarz.html

Besten Dank für jegliche Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## -Balu- (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo elmono,

ich besitzte die Hose von Vaude. Sie ist einwandfrei, wurde auch bei einem Alpencross eingesetzt und hielt mich immer trocken, troz Dauerregen an 2 Tagen. Die genauen Packmaße habe ich nicht zur Hand sind aber sehr sehr klein =), wiege tut die Hose auch nichts.

Tipp: die Hose diente mir ebenfalls als Windschutz und an kühleren Tagen (hatte nur kurze Radhosen+Beinlinge dabei und eben diese Regenhose)

Klare Kaufempfehlung!


Gruß
Balu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (20. Juli 2012)

Die günstigste Lösung: eine Hose mit "Grönlandwachs" von Fjällräven einwachsen. Das Wachs gibts für knapp 8 Euro. Funktionert aber nur bei saugfähigen Textilien- also eher Mischgewebe. Das wird dann halt schwer und hat ein großes Packmaß.

Wenn es nur für den absoluten Notfall sein soll, würd ich auf eine kurze wasserdichte Hose zurückgreifen. Ich hatte noch keine lange wasserdichte Hose, in der es sich angenehm treten ließ. Ich würd zur kurzen Hose noch warme Knielinge oder Knieschoner einpacken. Richtig luxuriös wirds mit wasserdichten Kniestrümpfen von Sealskinz.

Hat man dann noch einen Biwacksack z.B.
http://www.doorout.com/Mountain-Equ...744&pup_c=gs&gclid=CIfiqauNqLECFQRJ3wod7ygAdA im Rucksack übersteht man auch ein Notbiwak ohne zu erfrieren.

Großer Vorteil der kurzen Hosen. Die kann man auch bei 20° + und Dauerniesel tragen ohne das einem die Eier kochen.


----------



## Agil (20. Juli 2012)

Wobei die kurze Hose immernoch übers Knie geht. Ich habe die besagte von Endura und bin wirklich zufrieden.

cu


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juli 2012)

Auch meine Erfahrung ist die, dass lange Regenhosen immer viel zu warm sind. 
Etwas besser könnte es gehen, wenn die Hose lange Belüftungszipps hat -- wie bspw. die (superleichte!) Berghaus Paclite Pant.

Ich werde dennoch auch für den Alpencross wieder zu einer kurzen Regenhose + normalen leichten Alpingamaschen (keine Bikegamaschen. Verhindern, dass es von oben in meine wasserdichten Bergschuhe reinrinnt) greifen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juli 2012)

Jocki schrieb:


> Hat man dann noch einen Biwacksack z.B.
> http://www.doorout.com/Mountain-Equ...744&pup_c=gs&gclid=CIfiqauNqLECFQRJ3wod7ygAdA im Rucksack übersteht man auch ein Notbiwak ohne zu erfrieren.


Der Biwaksack hat einem Freund schon frieren und Erfrierungen erspart bei einem Unfall mit beidseitigen Bänderrissen diesen Winter. 





Dieser hier ist übrigens baugleich u. mit 3,90 Euro spottbillig: http://www.pearl.de/a-NC1132-5234.shtml?query=semptec

Superleicht, superklein -- gehört bei jeder langen alpinen Tour in den Rucksack. (Rettungsdecke hab ich dafür rausgeworfen. Die Sackform macht einfach viel mehr Sinn)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Juli 2012)

Agil schrieb:


> Wobei die kurze Hose immernoch übers Knie geht. Ich habe die besagte von Endura und bin wirklich zufrieden.
> 
> cu



Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Hatte die beim letzten Alpencross dabei und zusätzlich Beinlinge. Für mich die ideale Kombi. In einer langen Regenhose schwitze ich zu sehr.


----------



## elmono (21. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Tipps.

Ich werde dann wohl auf die lange ganz billige Hose verzichten, und tatsächlich noch mal kurz vs. lang abwägen. Beinlinge habe ich ja ohnehin dabei, und Überschuhe auch.


----------



## Wehnhardt (21. Juli 2012)

http://www.ciclib.de/

Da gibt es Vaude hosen für 55 Euro . habe ich auch beste hose die es gibt 

habe schon viel lehrgeld bezahlt da viele hosen probiert aber es gibt keine bessere als vaude.


----------



## Wehnhardt (21. Juli 2012)

http://www.ciclib.de/e-vendo.php?shop=bornmann&SessionId=&a=search


----------



## lorenzp (21. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir eine 3/4 Regenhose von Vaude zugelegt und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Hat ein geringes Packmass, schützt die Knie und der Preis war ganz Ok. 
Zuvor hatte ich eine lange Regenhose aber damit konnte man nicht lange fahren ohne eine Hitzekolaps zu kriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Juli 2012)

Die ganz kurze Vaude Spray bzw. zu kurze Regenhosen wÃ¼rde ich nicht mehr nehmen, da sie nicht im Kniebereich schÃ¼tzt/wÃ¤rmt.

Deshalb Endura Superlite Shell Shorts...

Ich hab Sie mir damals bei einer Angebotsaktion fÃ¼r knapp 60â¬ gekauft und sie ist jeden cent wert gewesen:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19369

Bin so begeistert von der Marke, dass ich mir gleich die Endura Gridlock "Regen"Jacke dazugeholt habe. Kostet um und bei 70 MÃ¼cken bei bike24


----------



## Saitex (23. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mich das auch schon gefragt und habe mir dann eine Lange Vaude Regenhose gekauft + Schuhlinge + Regenjacke

Der Test im Harz wo ich an 2 Tagen Dauerregen durchgefahren bin haben sie gut gehalten nur schwitzt man wie gesagt schon sehr darunter... besonders wenn die Sonne beim Regnen scheint! 

Wie macht ihr das bei den Dreiviertelhosen mit den Schuhen? Habt ihr Spezielle Schuhe die keine Nässe sammeln?


----------



## kenu (23. Juli 2012)

Saitex schrieb:


> Ich habe mich das auch schon gefragt und habe mir dann eine Lange Vaude Regenhose gekauft + Schuhlinge + Regenjacke
> 
> Der Test im Harz wo ich an 2 Tagen Dauerregen durchgefahren bin haben sie gut gehalten nur schwitzt man wie gesagt schon sehr darunter... besonders wenn die Sonne beim Regnen scheint!
> 
> Wie macht ihr das bei den Dreiviertelhosen mit den Schuhen? Habt ihr Spezielle Schuhe die keine Nässe sammeln?


 
Egal welche Schuhe du benutzt, es läuft immer der Regen von oben oder vom VR in den Stiefel ....


----------



## Saitex (23. Juli 2012)

Nicht mit überziehern und langer Regenhose... darum frage ich mich, habt ihr Spezielle Schuhe wo sich keiner Wasser drin sammelt?


----------



## sharky (23. Juli 2012)

ich fahr eine kurze regenhose. das wichtigste ist IMHO, dass der hintern bzw. die radhose trocken bleiben. die knie schütze ich, wenn es zu kalt werden sollte, mit den ohnehin an bord befindlichen knielingen. die waden an sich brauchen IMHO nicht extra ne lage. schwitzt man nur unnötig. für die schuhe ein paar wasserdichte überzieher und gut ist.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Juli 2012)

Saitex schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das bei den Dreiviertelhosen mit den Schuhen? Habt ihr Spezielle Schuhe die keine Nässe sammeln?


So...


FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich werde dennoch auch für den Alpencross wieder zu einer kurzen Regenhose + normalen leichten Alpingamaschen (keine Bikegamaschen. Verhindern, dass es von oben in meine wasserdichten Bergschuhe reinrinnt) greifen.



Und ich nehm übrigens tatsächlich eine kurze Regenhose die nicht über die Knie geht -- bei jenen die über die Knie gehen würden wohl i.d.R. meine Knieschützer nicht mehr darunter passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Juli 2012)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> S..Und ich nehm übrigens tatsächlich eine kurze Regenhose die nicht über die Knie geht -- bei jenen die über die Knie gehen würden wohl i.d.R. meine Knieschützer nicht mehr darunter passen.



Bei der Endura (übers Knie) kein Problem. Das passt auch mit Knieprotektoren da sie unten sehr weit ist....


----------



## lorenzp (24. Juli 2012)

Die Schuhe dicht zu kriegen habe ich aufgegeben. Die laufen irgendwann immer voll.
Aber bei Aussicht auf 2 Tage Regen würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht biken gehen.


----------



## OptiMist (24. Juli 2012)

Ein einfacher Trick zum Trockenhalten der Schuhe ist,
aufgeschnittene 3Liter Gefrierbeutel über die Schuhe ziehen 
und dann mit etwas klebeband oden einem gummi über der Sockenhöhe 
befestigen.
Billig, leicht, dicht und hält.


----------



## Saitex (24. Juli 2012)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Auch meine Erfahrung ist die, dass lange Regenhosen immer viel zu warm sind.
> Etwas besser könnte es gehen, wenn die Hose lange Belüftungszipps hat -- wie bspw. die (superleichte!) Berghaus Paclite Pant.
> 
> Ich werde dennoch auch für den Alpencross wieder zu einer kurzen Regenhose + normalen leichten *Alpingamaschen* (keine Bikegamaschen. Verhindern, dass es von oben in meine wasserdichten Bergschuhe reinrinnt) greifen.


 
Doofe Frage vllt...
Sind das Schuhe? oder Überzieher? Was sind Gamaschen....


----------



## arminfle (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Auf einen Alpencross mit Start im Norden gehöhrt meiner Meinung nach die lange Regenhose dazu!
Falls Du mal auf über 2000m einen Temperatursturz um 15 Grad erlebst, weisst Du warum. Kauf die billigen Dinger und hoff dass Du diese nicht brauchst.

Gruss aus der Schweiz, Armin


----------



## Thomsen (24. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr  die 3/4 Vaude Spray Parts dabei, diese habe ich sowohl für Regen sowie auch als Freizeit Hose genutzt. Dazu noch ein paar Regenüberschuhe. Ich war froh als ich vom schneienden Grödnerjoch(2 Grad) runtergefahren bin, hoch zum Sellajoch und eine winddichte Regenhose für drüber hatte.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. Juli 2012)

Saitex schrieb:


> Doofe Frage vllt...
> Sind das Schuhe? oder Überzieher? Was sind Gamaschen....


Gamaschen



arminfle schrieb:


> Auf einen Alpencross mit Start im Norden gehöhrt meiner Meinung nach die lange Regenhose dazu!
> Falls Du mal auf über 2000m einen Temperatursturz um 15 Grad erlebst, weisst Du warum.


Beinlinge sind natürlich mit dabei. Damit bin ich - aus eigener Erfahrung - bis etwa -10°C ausreichend bekleidet.


----------

